

Paul Irish's call for development help and research - CWIZO
http://paulirish.com/2010/lazyweb-requests/

======
paulirish
Short of it: a bunch of mini projects that would be interested to Javascript,
HTML5, front-end folks.. (Like how the W3C really wants some development help
with their validators)

Other items that would make web development easier and better for the rest of
us.

If you're looking to make a big splash in the open-source/web development
scene and got some time over the holiday break, there are some fantastic
projects in here to tackle.

The projects: <https://github.com/paulirish/lazyweb-requests/issues>

------
bretthopper
This is something pretty simple that should be done more often: Consolidate a
bunch of high visibility, yet simple, open source mini projects/tickets into 1
"movement".

I'm sure there's a few other areas where the same could be done.

I'd also be interested in knowing the results of this in a month or two.

~~~
wahnfrieden
The Dojo Foundation is sort of similar to what you're talking about:
<http://dojofoundation.org/>

